# Microwave/oven



## Blue Hills (24 May 2021)

Can anyone recommend one and a supplier?
Mum's has conked out - or at least the microwave bit.
Need to try to sort another online.


----------



## battered (24 May 2021)

Combination oven affair or just a simple micro? If the !atter, any supermarket or at present Amazon standard issue, about £30 and if later she needs an upgrade when the shops reopen then she can choose at her leisure.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 May 2021)

battered said:


> Combination oven affair or just a simple micro? If the !atter, any supermarket or at present Amazon standard issue, about £30 and if later she needs an upgrade when the shops reopen then she can choose at her leisure.


combination microwave oven.


----------



## Electric_Andy (24 May 2021)

No experience with combi ovens I'm afraid, but if just a microwave then I'd get the cheaper ones, just becasue they have a simple timer on one dial and the power setting on another. My partner has a posh digital one and it takes quite a few pushes of different buttons before the thing starts; very frustrating


----------



## Mr Celine (24 May 2021)

We have a Neff built in combi. Works as a grill, an oven and a microwave plus various other functions, but I've no idea what they are or what they do as it has the worst instruction manual of any appliance I've ever bought.
Not recommended for that reason.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 May 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> We have a Neff built in combi. Works as a grill, an oven and a microwave plus various other functions, but I've no idea what they are or what they do as it has the worst instruction manual of any appliance I've ever bought.
> Not recommended for that reason.


neff a bit upmarket for what she needs I think - and in any case not looking for built-in.


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 May 2021)

We've been happy with our Panasonic. It is quite versatile and a lot quieter than others we have had in the past. Another criteria is controls, some like push buttons, others a simple dial, and some like ones with controls that resemble the cockpit of a 747! If possible I'd visit a shop to see them in the flesh, We purchased our last Microwave from JL, we weren't able to check it out in store and it is a bit smaller than we envisaged.
With regard to suppliers, we recently replaced our Larder Fridge, JL had no stock but we looked around and ended up buying it from Marks Electrical. A family firm with good prices and nationwide deliveries ( reminded me a bit of Apollo if anyone remembers them)


----------



## Blue Hills (24 May 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> We've been happy with our Panasonic. It is quite versatile and a lot quieter than others we have had in the past. Another criteria is controls, some like push buttons, others a simple dial, and some like ones with controls that resemble the cockpit of a 747! If possible I'd visit a shop to see them in the flesh, We purchased our last Microwave from JL, we weren't able to check it out in store and it is a bit smaller than we envisaged.
> With regard to suppliers, we recently replaced our Larder Fridge, JL had no stock but we looked around and ended up buying it from Marks Electrical. A family firm with good prices and nationwide deliveries ( reminded me a bit of Apollo if anyone remembers them)


Thanks - the old conked out one (all seems to work but no heating from the microwave bit - a bit of a mystery to me anyway what provides the microwave heat) is a Panasonic and I must admit it has given long service so can't complain.
I take it yours is a combined microwave/oven?
If so, if not too much trouble, could you tell me the model name/number - please don't trouble yourself if this info is hidden in some barmy place, like on the bottom/back or wherever. I don't expect any lifting or shifting.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 May 2021)

Panasonic make good microwave ovens, mine was 40 odd quid although obviously that's a basic, straightforward micro. Sharp make good combination ovens if you need a grill and oven feature.... AO have one for £135 which is good value for such a good make: 
https://ao.com/product/r861km-sharp-i-series-microwave-black-72561-50.aspx


----------



## Scotty55 (24 May 2021)

We got a Panasonic Inverter NN-SF464M. I don't think it was very expensive (£140-ish? Maybe less). 

It's big advantage is that there is no turntable inside, so the entire floorspace inside is available for foodstuff.


----------



## battered (24 May 2021)

Combis are typically £80-100, it seems. I did well when mine died, Aldi had them in that very week for £35 so I bought one. This one has lasted longer, 5-6 years so far. As others have said, the user interface is key. Some require multiple button pressing, power, time, confirm, etc to warm up a bowl of soup. Sod that. Mine has a +30sec button, it's ideal. Close the door and push +30 sec 6 times, that's you.


----------



## winjim (24 May 2021)

At the risk of not answering the question, in lieu of the oven part of the combi, and if she has the space, has she considered an air fryer? We use ours all the time, for anything you'd normally roast or fry. It does great chips, sausages and the like, has a timer so you won't forget it, and using that, the pressure cooker and the microwave, I can make an entire roast dinner without using the regular oven.

I've not yet tried baking cakes in it but I think you can with a bit of knowhow.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 May 2021)

battered said:


> Combis are typically £80-100, it seems. I did well when mine died, Aldi had them in that very week for £35 so I bought one. This one has lasted longer, 5-6 years so far. As others have said, the user interface is key. Some require multiple button pressing, power, time, confirm, etc to warm up a bowl of soup. Sod that. Mine has a +30sec button, it's ideal. Close the door and push +30 sec 6 times, that's you.


Yep have the idea aldi stuff is good - just missed one of their special buys (tho microwave only) with a 3 year guarantee.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 May 2021)

winjim said:


> At the risk of not answering the question, in lieu of the oven part of the combi, and if she has the space, has she considered an air fryer? We use ours all the time, for anything you'd normally roast or fry. It does great chips, sausages and the like, has a timer so you won't forget it, and using that, the pressure cooker and the microwave, I can make an entire roast dinner without using the regular oven.
> 
> I've not yet tried baking cakes in it but I think you can with a bit of knowhow.


had considered but too complicated for her I think and want a single unit,


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2021)

Panasonic combo


----------



## Blue Hills (24 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Panasonic combo


you have one?
If so can I ask which one?
And why you rate it?


----------



## battered (24 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> had considered but too complicated for her I think and want a single unit,


An air fryer is just a small oven. It doesn't replace a combi micro in any way. Combi micros are best for doing baked potatoes in 15 minutes. An air fryer will do this but take an hour. They are very simple to use though, set your temp, set your timer, chuck your food in and press go.


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> you have one?
> If so can I ask which one?
> And why you rate it?


mine is called an inverter combi it's quite old now, at least 10 years plus and it's been a bloody good machine.
The oven heats up every so quickly so being on my own it is great for me and it also has a grill as well


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 May 2021)

This is the one we have, only a basic one as the one we wanted was not in stock anywhere when we were looking for one.
_Panasonic NN-S29KSMBPQ 20L Microwave Oven, Stainless Steel_
Annoying five beeps when cooking is finished, this can't be turned off or adjusted.

This is the one we wanted but wasn't in stock:
_Panasonic NN-GD37HSBPQ Freestanding Microwave with Grill, Stainless Steel_
( Our choice was limited as Mrs Tenkaykev's first priority was that it be Stainless Steel 🤔)


----------



## winjim (24 May 2021)

battered said:


> An air fryer is just a small oven. It doesn't replace a combi micro in any way. Combi micros are best for doing baked potatoes in 15 minutes. An air fryer will do this but take an hour. They are very simple to use though, set your temp, set your timer, chuck your food in and press go.


Cook the potato in the microwave and crisp the skin in the air fryer.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> Thanks - the old conked out one (all seems to work but no heating from the microwave bit - a bit of a mystery to me anyway what provides the microwave heat) is a Panasonic and I must admit it has given long service so can't complain.
> I take it yours is a combined microwave/oven?
> If so, if not too much trouble, could you tell me the model name/number - please don't trouble yourself if this info is hidden in some barmy place, like on the bottom/back or wherever. I don't expect any lifting or shifting.


No heat usually means the Magnetron is goosed ! Had a built in oven that had that issue, bought a new part online and replaced. However only went down that option due to it being a stupidly expensive built in job. Funnily enough my new house the microwave has just packed in, well the door switches are goosed ! So no lighty, no likey ! Replaced with another standard off the shelf Kenwood. I`d avoid built in where possible IMO.


----------



## Once a Wheeler (24 May 2021)

Supplier: John Lewis every time. Our microwave from them conked out within a month. Replaced immediately. The replacement conked out within two months. Replaced immediately. Second replacement has worked perfectly for over five years. No quibbling, no hassle, no problem.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 May 2021)

Once a Wheeler said:


> Supplier: John Lewis every time. Our microwave from them conked out within a month. Replaced immediately. The replacement conked out within two months. Replaced immediately. Second replacement has worked perfectly for over five years. No quibbling, no hassle, no problem.


I do rate John Lewis and i was thinking of them as they are competitive on price and seem to do free delivery - but I couldn't seem to find any option for them disposing of the old one.


----------



## Profpointy (24 May 2021)

Our old one was getting flaky; heating unevenly and so on so we bought this one off fleabay for (I think) £50, maybe it was labelled "seconds" but looks brand new. Looks quite smart and works very well indeed despite being a so-say "lesser" brand. Particularly good is it just has high/medium/defrost/low on one knob and timer on the other, and no complex modes leaving you struggling to find "getting hot mode". Totally works and heats stuff up, and as I say £50, and I can't fault it


----------



## Once a Wheeler (24 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I do rate John Lewis and i was thinking of them as they are competitive on price and seem to do free delivery - but I couldn't seem to find any option for them disposing of the old one.


Removal and disposal of old items is a paid-for extra you can add in as part of the payment process on certain items. However, I am not sure it applies to microwaves. Suggest you do a trial online purchase and see if it offers this add-on. If it is a critical issue, you can just quit out of the purchase process to avoid placing the order.


----------



## Juan Kog (24 May 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> I do rate John Lewis and i was thinking of them as they are competitive on price and seem to do free delivery - but I couldn't seem to find any option for them disposing of the old one.


When we were going to buy a large upright freezer from JL , disposal was not available. When Mrs JK questioned this , the totally disinterested call centre person said this was because the item we wanted was coming directly from the whole sale or manufacturers warehouse . Result lost sale for JL . We bought from AO , same price as JL with faster delivery and disposal as well.
(edit) we have a Panasonic microwave, I have no hesitation in recommending .


----------



## Blue Hills (25 May 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> When we were going to buy a large upright freezer from JL , disposal was not available. When Mrs JK questioned this , the totally disinterested call centre person said this was because the item we wanted was coming directly from the whole sale or manufacturers warehouse . Result lost sale for JL . We bought from AO , same price as JL with faster delivery and disposal as well.
> (edit) we have a Panasonic microwave, I have no hesitation in recommending .


Yes it was ao i had been looking at. Surprised at JL's position.


----------



## Blue Hills (4 Jun 2021)

Thanks for all the responses folks.

Ended up getting this panasonic from, in the end, John Lewis.

https://www.johnlewis.com/panasonic...-microwave-oven-black/p3525097?sku=237405608&

Seems very good and came with a proper book.

Made private arrangements for getting rid of old one - went with John Lewis as seemed to be pretty much the same price everywhere but John Lewis gave a two year guarantee - other folks seemed to offer one year.


----------

